# Socket Size for taking of 2011 Routan lug nuts?



## threehappypenguins (Nov 20, 2017)

Some friends of ours had to take their van off the road due to not being able to pay $900 to get front and back brake pads and rotors done, so I found them everything they need (including shipping to Canada, and in Canadian dollars) from Rock Auto for under $200. My husband offered to install it all for them for free (we always do our own). They live a bit of a ways from us, and before we drive our there, hubby wants to know if he has all the right sized tools.

What size socket does the 2011 Routan need to take the lugs off? Are the calipers also 8mm? When taking off everything for the pads and rotors, what other sizes will he need? We don't want to bring our big, giant 400 pc socket set if we don't have to. lol


----------

